# C. x willisii inflorescence and flower parts



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry for some of the not-so-great closeups. I don't have a macro lense and these were the best I could get.

Two day old inflorescence:









Close up of the limb:









Whole shebang with kettle cut open:









Close up of the flower parts:









Enjoy,
Phil


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice pics... What a beautiful flower & plant.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Congratulations, Phil! 

I have a question on this specimen of yours:

How long did it take for your plant to flower, since planting?

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I planted this one on 4/7 and I found the immature inflorescence on 8/23 so that's approximately four and a half months. I got the plants you see there as a bunch though, not a single plant.


----------

